# Problemas startx Xorg.log.0 vacio (cerrado)

## kalmath

Siguiendo esta guía http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml y usando aticonfig--initial para generar el xorg.conf, al ejecutar starx la pantalla se queda negra, la luz del disco duro sigue parpadeando, el ctrl_alt_backspace no me mata las X, vamos que parece que el pc esta colgado. Tengo que hacer un reset, miro el fichero Xorg.log.0 para ver el fallo y esta vacio, ya he buscado por el foro lo mas parecido que he contrado es esto  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-836455.html, pero no sirve para solucionar el problema. 

La tarjeta es una ati 5770, en el make.conf tengo metido VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx", el xorg-server es la version 1.7.6 y los ati-drivers la 10.6, el kernel es gentoo-sources-2.6.34-r1 y x86_64.Last edited by kalmath on Thu Jul 29, 2010 8:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

>  el ctrl_alt_backspace no me mata las X, vamos que parece que el pc esta colgado.

 

Para saber si está colgado pulsa ctrl_alt_1 para que te deje en una consola luego de loguearte como root ejecuta: killall X

----------

## kalmath

Lo de abrir nueva consola lo hacia con ctrl_alt_f1,  después de hacer startx es imposible hacer nada no responde nada de lo que haga en el teclado. He estado mirando y parece que había algunos bugs con el chipset nforce430 y los ati-drivers, como no sea que el problema lo tenga por el chipset, ya tiene tiempo este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822667-start-25.html, ¿ alguien sabe si eso esta solucionado?

----------

## i92guboj

De fglrx no se nada desde hace tiempo. Pero el driver radeon funciona muy bien con la  mayoría de las tarjetas (no se con la tuya). Quizás merezca la pena intentarlo.

----------

## kalmath

Pues nada después de 3 intentos partiendo de una copia de seguridad que tenía, las 3 veces me ha pasado lo mismo, voy a probar el driver radeon siguiendo el consejo de i92guboj.

----------

## kalmath

He probado con los radeon,  algo hice mal o que , pero también me pasaba cosa parecida a los ati-drivers, al final doy esto por cerrado, porque han salido los ati-drivers 10.7 que parece que solucionan los problemas de incompatibilidad con el chipset que tengo.

saludos y gracias a todos

----------

